# Mini wood stove for deer blind



## mstoelton (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm planning an elevated deer blind that I want to include a mini wood stove for all day comfort.

Are there any really small and inexpensive wood stoves for this purpose?


----------



## DougA (Oct 17, 2014)

??????????  For just over a hundred bucks, you can get this:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_131258-5164...er&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=mr.+heater&facetInfo=


----------



## mstoelton (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, but I can't cook breakfast on that!


----------



## tomc585 (Oct 17, 2014)

What about a rocket stove?


----------



## sumpnz (Oct 17, 2014)

My FIL has something like this in his garage shop.

http://www.walltentshop.com/woodcampstoves.html


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 17, 2014)

You can look at marine stoves but they ain't cheap. I cannot imagine hauling firewood up into a tower stand. 

One of these will provide plenty of heat, let you cook to scare off Bambie's daddy, and burn down the stand as well as anything else.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bayou-Cl...er-with-Stainless-Braided-Hose-SP10/100056313


----------



## RAVinMetrowest (Oct 17, 2014)

I'd consider something like this - Kingsford 820-Square Inch Barrel Grill:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kingsford-820-Square-Inch-Barrel-Grill/19398430

$108, you could shorten the legs to make it a little smaller and extend the stack up out of your blind.

I'd make sure you had good airflow in the blind or even bring a battery powered CO detector - better to scare off some game if it goes off than fall asleep and never wake up!


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 17, 2014)

could never get deer to come close to any kind of smoke


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 17, 2014)

You want to cook in a deer blind? I can understand heat but to cook? Stuff some candy bars in your pocket.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 17, 2014)

Gotta stay warm and fed watching the big screen TV.

Hunting with my BIL I didn't want to have to dress one that I couldn't bring back on the plane so I smoked in the blind. Never saw a deer in three trips. Everybody else on the lease always limited out.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm building a small stove from one of those mini Heineken kegs. You should see what you can come up with and we'll compare in three years when I actually finish mine.


----------



## RAVinMetrowest (Oct 17, 2014)

Fsappo said:


> could never get deer to come close to any kind of smoke



That's the big conversation point  -  I have some hunting pals that wear the charcoal impregnated suits and keep their hunting clothes in a rubber bin with scent wafers.  On the other hand, one of my veteran skeet partners (RIP - Charlie) told me he never took so many deer as when he was out there smoking cigarettes in his tree stand!


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 17, 2014)

Wait, what was he doing?


----------



## morpho (Oct 17, 2014)

oh...man...interesting thread. I'm not sure I would personally bother with a wood heater in a blind. Better to get some good gear and maybe a few hotshots in your pockets.
I see they have rechargeable heated liners for your boots...(I can see millions of old hunters writhing in their graves at this very second)

But then again I can't look in any direction around here and not see a deer, they are like rats...so a blind is kinda pointless....unless it's just an excuse to get another wood stove! I like how this is going....


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 17, 2014)

Im starting to wonder if the purpose of this deer blind has a damn thing to do with hunting deer.  Sounds like the making of a swell man cave.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 17, 2014)

Just make sure it is opposite the wine chiller.


----------



## mstoelton (Oct 17, 2014)

An Elevated man cave with shooting windows.  I hunt a private farm in SE MI.  Last year I took an 8pt that weighed out to 240 lbs dressed.  These deer are out there, you just have to spend the time in the stand.  The elevated stand with a couple of lazy boys, and a small wood stove just makes that more comfortable.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Oct 17, 2014)

You'd be surprised what you can rig up to cook on with one of the Mr. Buddy heaters.  Do some google searches and you'll find all kinds of plans for cooking racks for them.  A lot of people use them for ice fishing.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 17, 2014)

Look up BOBCAT rocket stove. Or Colorado Cylinder Stove. I think either would fit your need


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 17, 2014)

I love my big buddy heater. Never tried to cook on it, though.


----------



## JayD (Oct 17, 2014)

Hit Amazon their are a few their. http://www.amazon.com/TMS-STOVE-2346-Portable-Military-Camping/dp/B002XNWC8A  I have a buddy that bow hunts and he burns incence sicks in a coffee can ? Shoots 1-2 Dear every year, He claims it's a smell they have never experienced before and their curios as to what it is?  Sounds Fishy to me, But he swears by it??????? Not a hunter myself but I do enjoys the venison burgers he passes my way. Jay


----------



## Longstreet (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394664_200394664


----------



## Knots (Oct 18, 2014)

This is gonna get like those ice-fishing shacks.  Pretty soon guys will have satellite TV, a jacuzzi, and a wood stove in their "tree palace".


----------



## Kevin Dolan (Oct 18, 2014)

morpho said:


> oh...man...interesting thread. I'm not sure I would personally bother with a wood heater in a blind. Better to get some good gear and maybe a few hotshots in your pockets.
> I see they have rechargeable heated liners for your boots...(I can see millions of old hunters writhing in their graves at this very second)
> 
> But then again I can't look in any direction around here and not see a deer, they are like rats...so a blind is kinda pointless....unless it's just an excuse to get another wood stove! I like how this is going....


Pretty neat, a stove in the blind. Spent 2 hours this am in a stand , wood stove wouldn't fit in mine but wondered about a a coffe   maker . Are we losing our minds here, was wondering about using RPGs but wandering !!


----------



## Knots (Oct 18, 2014)

Kevin Dolan said:


> Are we losing our minds here, was wondering about using RPGs but wandering !!



Well, there's this if you need to get it out of your system:


----------



## Kevin Dolan (Oct 18, 2014)

Knots said:


> Well, there's this if you need to get it out of your system:



Knots good vid. Saw some of the in Afghanistan glad to be home.


----------



## Kevin Dolan (Oct 18, 2014)

mstoelton said:


> I'm planning an elevated deer blind that I want to include a mini wood stove for all day comfort.
> 
> Are there any really small and inexpensive wood stoves for this purpose?


Hope you have your prescription for medical marijua filled before you go to the blind. Am I missing something ??


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 18, 2014)

Fsappo said:


> Im starting to wonder if the purpose of this deer blind has a damn thing to do with hunting deer.  Sounds like the making of a swell man cave.


Why not just purchase the meat from a butcher at this point?
There used to be an honor in taking the life of an animal, feeding on it, and using as much of the animal s possible.
There used to be a time when hunters earned their kill, but alas with the world it is today, everything is the quickest, easiest ways with the most advantage.
Yep, us humans are getting lazier & lazier as the times change.
Ain't advancement & technology grand.
Not pointing to the OP poster, just a general observation.
Nowadays some people think a rifle, scope/laser makes them a skilled hunter.


----------



## NRGarrott (Oct 18, 2014)

It's deer hunting, not guarding the tomb of the unknown soldier. I don't know why honor would ever be involved. Plenty of people like to sit in the woods and chill. Plenty of them like Brother Bart couldn't give a hoot if they ever saw, much less shot a deer. Sometimes it's about enjoying the outdoors while harvesting an animal for food, and sometimes it is about napping off a hangover in the woods. I guess they are dishonorable, but most hunters can get behind the idea of using a scope to humanly dispatch an animal, as opposed to 60 year old eyes focusing on iron sights 10 minutes before dawn.


----------



## mark cline (Oct 18, 2014)

My son and I made this stove for our little 12x20 hunting camp . It took about 2 hrs to make , but a smaller version can be made out a piece of well pipe.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
I still hunt from climbing tree stands and freeze my "honor" off on a regular basis.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 19, 2014)

NRGarrott said:


> It's deer hunting, not guarding the tomb of the unknown soldier. I don't know why honor would ever be involved. Plenty of people like to sit in the woods and chill. Plenty of them like Brother Bart couldn't give a hoot if they ever saw, much less shot a deer. Sometimes it's about enjoying the outdoors while harvesting an animal for food, and sometimes it is about napping off a hangover in the woods. I guess they are dishonorable, but most hunters can get behind the idea of using a scope to humanly dispatch an animal, as opposed to 60 year old eyes focusing on iron sights 10 minutes before dawn.


What ever floats your boat there pappy.


----------



## davmor (Oct 19, 2014)

http://www.nuwaystove.com/


----------



## Kevin Dolan (Oct 19, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> What ever floats your boat there pappy.


Nice honourable comeback


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 20, 2014)

My buddies make fun of me for my time in the woods.  If I don't have my 5 year old with me, I'll sit under the same tree squirrel hunting for  5 or 6 hours.  I don't care if I only get a couple.  I take cat naps, have a snack, have a smoke. drink my coffee.  Heck, this weekend (sans son) I even built a small camp fire, just to see the flames and to have something to poke.  Safely, of course.  Something about sitting in the quiet and watching, listening, etc.  Yes, I use scopes on my .22 when hunting fields, 12ga for woods and the .270.   Could I kill without a scope?  Probably.  But not as good.  Last thing I want to do is maim something that was meant to be eaten.

I use the time to relax.  Same thing with fishing in my post divorce old clunker of a boat.  Drift worms thru Oneida lake for hours.  Feet up, music on, choice of beverage.  Could I catch more power casting, swappin lures, studying barometric pressure?  Sure.  But then its work.  I'm luck enough that on any given day, my feet up method will catch dinner for two.  Oneida lake kicks hiney


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Oct 20, 2014)

Theres my stand. Bottom one i bow hunt out of, the top one i gun hunt out of. I ran electricity out to it so i could have electric heat. I tried propane for awhile but it fogged up the windows so bad it was a total pain. I think any wood stove you buy would end up cooking you out of a small space like that and you really can't control the heat output. You'd probably have to fabricate a small stove. I bought a home made one at a rummage sale made out of a 20 lb propane tank but never got around to trying it out, just sits in the shed for now.

When i was a kid i always hunted with my uncle on public land. He was hard core so we'd sit out there and freeze all day and you'd always have idiots walking by messing you up all day long. So i always dreamed of having my own land and my own stand where i didnt have to freeze while not seeing anything all day long
.


----------



## mstoelton (Oct 20, 2014)

Kevin Dolan said:


> Hope you have your prescription for medical marijua filled before you go to the blind. Am I missing something ??



I'm not sure what you mean by this statement.  Should I be taking offense?


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 20, 2014)

mstoelton said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this statement.  Should I be taking offense?


You should be sharing!


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 20, 2014)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> Theres my stand. Bottom one i bow hunt out of, the top one i gun hunt out of. I ran electricity out to it so i could have electric heat. I tried propane for awhile but it fogged up the windows so bad it was a total pain. I think any wood stove you buy would end up cooking you out of a small space like that and you really can't control the heat output. You'd probably have to fabricate a small stove. I bought a home made one at a rummage sale made out of a 20 lb propane tank but never got around to trying it out, just sits in the shed for now.
> 
> When i was a kid i always hunted with my uncle on public land. He was hard core so we'd sit out there and freeze all day and you'd always have idiots walking by messing you up all day long. So i always dreamed of having my own land and my own stand where i didnt have to freeze while not seeing anything all day long
> .
> ...


That is so freaking cool!  If that is a propane tank in the corner, I would do everything I could to move it outside building.  May just be a matter of a longer hose.  I love that set up.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 20, 2014)

This one is headed into the weeds.

Closing.


----------

